# To Emjay:



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Ok heres how ima start
Ima bout to rip emjay apart
No not wit a knife
Wit my Rhymes im going to ruin his pathetic life
He posts on pfury and thinks hes a thug
He aint nothing but a bitch woman who needs a hug
If u serious with this sh*t continue please
Ill whoop ur ass, take ur credit card, and run u up some fees
After im done putting u in debt
Ill come back and f*ck ur girl til her p*ssy is wet
Ull fall to ur knees
And beg me, "Please!"
Then ill kick u in ur face
And put u in ur place
When u rhyme we wish u would just die
But all we can do is say "LOL" and sigh
Cause in our hearts we really know
That ur all show
And that u blow
So please emjay ima ask u nicely, cancel ur account, and please, just go?

yea i know ... alot of double rhyming, but u get the point dont you?


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Amen Brother !!!!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

WE LOVE YOU EMJAY!!!!!

forget them ^


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow!!! an acutual decent rap on p-fury


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I dont like rap but when i here people battleing i like it. The one black friend i had, we would smoke blunts in his room and we would all just freestyle (or atleast try). Come on Emjay i want to see you to try and rip this dealer apart.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wow!!! an acutual decent rap on p-fury


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

y u act like the meanest kid off the block 
everyone knoes u got a wooden c*ck
ur the *** always complaining how yur ass is sore
having Pfury members subject u to a cum galore
fuk u so gay u were probably screaming fo more
sh*t man u r a foken joke
ur one of those kids with a sac but no yolk

fine to stay on topic dedicated to emjay
happy now hd


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

AzNP said:


> y u act like the meanest kid off the block
> everyone knoes u got a wooden c*ck
> ur the *** always complaining how yur ass is sore
> having Pfury members subject u to a cum galore
> ...










this isabout emjay


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

it aint sh*t when you type it, you coulda spent 30 mins writing it out, it needs to be spoken.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL.. good one HD!!







Cant wait to see EMJAYS response.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

_Closed_


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> LOL.. good one HD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha me too...and if he does respond..(i doubt he will, being the bitch he is)...ill be ready to tear em apart in minutes


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> So please emjay ima ask u nicely, cancel ur account, and please, just go?


now thats just funny


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> it aint sh*t when you type it, you coulda spent 30 mins writing it out, it needs to be spoken.


 i totally agree...but we aint in the real world we are in computer land...and i guess this is what wew limited too








o well...maybe one day we can meet each other and really freestyle


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

well even tho its written atleast heartless sounds better than emjay omg i cant stand that stuff
sorry if i offend u em


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

you could start a chat in yahoo messenger, invite us all and rap if you have mikes


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i already replied, haha it's in the other topic, i'll copy/paste


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

come on heartless, throw your pathetic rhymes and ammo my way/
all you rhyme about is the same/ line by line you say:/
"i got more clips/ more flip/ more bitches/ and big lips to suck dick"/
no wait, i had to say that one, it describes how you feel when you get a wet one/ so keep dreamin, i'll keep scheming/ throw your pathetic lines at me/ but untill you actually got an idea, and maybe even a metaphoar or even simply philosophy/ i'll label you as the rest of the wrecked emcees that get shred/ heres some advice, when you write, instead of using your head, use your heart, say what you feel, hip hop isn't a competition, but an art/ touch on that and maybe i'll be able to distinguish you apart/


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> come on heartless, throw your pathetic rhymes and ammo my way/
> all you rhyme about is the same/ line by line you say:/
> "i got more clips/ more flip/ more bitches/ and big lips to suck dick"/
> no wait, i had to say that one, it describes how you feel when you get a wet one/ so keep dreamin, i'll keep scheming/ throw your pathetic lines at me/ but untill you actually got an idea, and maybe even a metaphoar or even simply philosophy/ i'll label you as the rest of the wrecked emcees that get shred/ heres some advice, when you write, instead of using your head, use your heart, say what you feel, hip hop isn't a competition, but an art/ touch on that and maybe i'll be able to distinguish you apart/











i think we all know who the winner is


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Yo dealer im going to tell you straight,
You think you're the Ace of spades but your more like the 2 of diamonds.
You spit bricks like you shoot ball. 
You shoot blanks cause you got no balls.
You're a loser and geek who can't seem to get his fat ass off his computer seat.
Get up you little f*ck and lets see what you got.
Im ready to tear out your piranhas little hear.
And feed it to my rhom who will ripe it apart. 
Just Like I tare your mommas pu**y apart.
Im going to drop this keyboard and go smoke my blunt and forget I ever wrote about this little white ugly f*ck. 
Im out.

-The friznole

Cant really do this when im not high, but that's all I got, didn't mean to offend you it just for laughs.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah sh*t must be real hard where you rest at/
high speed cable and a p's tank at your head/
your rhymes have already been said/
heartless face it, you chose hip hop but it didn't project back/
now all your left with is petty rhymes and no offense black,
but your sh*t will never escliate, your rhymes have their own debates/
you got your head of your shuolders, need to be straight/
the sh*t you speak wont make me elevate, nto even have me in a conscious state/ 
i click down on the mouse and scam what you say/ 
thinking maybe just maybe you got something that isn't fake/


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

well u did really well at repeating the same words over and over


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> well u did really well at repeating the same words over and over :laugh:


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

CHECK OUT THE AVATAR ****


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > well u did really well at repeating the same words over and over :laugh:
> ...


 that was meant for fuzzy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> CHECK OUT THE AVATAR ****


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Heartless-Dealer said:
> ...


 ooohhhhhhhhhh ok








and who's a ****


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...










sorry just noticed your new avatar


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Emjay when will this war stop
Im sick of destroying u from bottom to top
U suck at rhyming give up
When the fury members are asked if u suck
They reply wit "YUP"
They sick of this gay sh*t u type
Its obvious that u create all this hype
Cause u hope that maybe one day
People will actually like something that u say
Its not going to happen
Cause now its over
Give up rappen
U say the same old sh*t over and over
Im done for now cause I got to sleep
So shut ur mouth, I don't want to hear another peep


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

who won heartless? if this is a contest you can take the prize winning object, and think you nonchalant kid, i'll even congradulate your "acomplishment" cuz i dont want a turn of heads to be reconed with/
but face it, you got thin skin, and i figured people so "real" and hard take alot to opress/ 
face it your depressed, your "skills" are not fresh, so they stay on the internet hoping to hear a "nice attempt"
at least i admit, my skills be limited, i have no regrets/ you attempt but dont have sucess/
here you are complaing about the lines i spit fresh/ while you dig up what you "freestyled" in the past "session"


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> who won heartless? if this is a contest you can take the prize winning object, and think you nonchalant kid, i'll even congradulate your "acomplishment" cuz i dont want a turn of heads to be reconed with/
> but face it, you got thin skin, and i figured people so "real" and hard take alot to opress/
> face it your depressed, your "skills" are not fresh, so they stay on the internet hoping to hear a "nice attempt"
> at least i admit, my skills be limited, i have no regrets/ you attempt but dont have sucess/
> here you are complaing about the lines i spit fresh/ while you dig up what you "freestyled" in the past


 u should be







embarresed for that last rhyme


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

you wanna be stainless, fine your in/
cuz that fake platnium sh*t be wearing thin/
hey at least stainless doesn't corrode, your already in the past, your lyrics are already old/ your a joke im the clown together we set fury in the internets only piranha's community town/
so you wanna test my writing limits? i'll never submit/ i always find lyrics to dig up and juggle with/ i'll ride my unicycle backwards, and still spit/ and still hit, see with me im not going to brag about being to fit. accuracy so thick i cant miss, see 100% of what i wrote has soemthing called direction. and it's facing you for infliction. i thought cats like you cant rest/ be on point ready to fire to be not tampered with, well im hitting you with a mallet and still have nothing to be impressed with.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

thing about freestyle and rap i guess is nobody rhymes like this -
u a bitch/
omg uknow today on the way to school while i wa in my car driving across the green light and it was a sunny day i suddenly got an itch/

nowutimean


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Face it emjay, The war is done
i fucked u up and u u lost son!
so pack ur bags and shut the f*ck up
dont f*ck wit big dogs, cause u a lil pup
after ur gone from this great site
ill be able to reign as rhymin king and show my might
wait a sec what am i thinking?
i am already the king cause ur rhymes are stinking
what a slip up that just was
i forgot that im the best, dont u agree cuz?
u f*cking know it so what u do
is try to get back at me wit these few..
rhymes..
give it up cause my raps are sublime


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

No offense guys but this whole rap war is starting to get really gay.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

embarresed? i forgot to conclude with, session. /
look other rappers be dissing you, and your projection/
at least i love being tossed and stomped on, unlike a bitch i can handle torture and punishment/ i have more rhymes then your guns and clips/ wait, your crews guns and clips/ 
no f*ck it, you all still empty and still need some small kids to stick up for their milk money for kicks, cuz at least this way you can feel like you did it. you made the difference/ yeah you retard, you rob kids cuz you didn't take the money mommy left/
and tag up sh*t, see if that makes the difference, it's not anythign to be concerned with, jus make sur eyou come back in a few nights to retrace it, that paint those people use to cover it, it's called dom-in-ence, and kid i wish you luck cuz your far from it.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i agree...but emjay keeps coming wit these terrible comebacks that i must beat down


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

If they are terrible then why must you beat them down? Can't you just say "hah that was terrible."?


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

caazi said:


> If they are terrible then why must you beat them down? Can't you just say "hah that was terrible."?


 i do that but then i worry taht i look like abitch


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I see. Can someone just close this thread? It's not going anywhere. The "freestyles" are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

before this thread is closed i would like to say taht i have mad respect for emjay and taht im just playin wit him... hes a cool kid and this did get a little out of hand...so with that i must say thanks for the battle emjay...also i would like to say thanks for helping me back in the day when i first got my tank i remmeber u asking questions and sh*t...At freestyling u aint that bad but i just know im better















Peace
-HEartless

"KING"


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

*answering questions


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

no need to bitch rap eachother cant we all just get along


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

and this sh*t is nonsense, my RBPirana are less skittish then you/
seems liek the messages im sending are subiminal/
mabye it's jst you and your uncompatible/
see the thing is with me, i give credit to those ahead of me/ 
i dont face off with the bigger face in the city/
i mind my own business and i respect those that shine/
your raps are far from sublime, here some advice, log-off, change your name and come back online/
then you can still dig up some of all those pre-patheticly written battle lines/ and i wont know it's you and then i'll still battle the next name all night/ and then i'll ive credit to the lines they recite, i'm not like you to counterstrike against something out of my might/


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> and this sh*t is nonsense, my RBPirana are less skittish then you/
> seems liek the messages im sending are subiminal/
> mabye it's jst you and your uncompatible/
> see the thing is with me, i give credit to those ahead of me/
> ...


 u just dont give up do u?
ur really getting f*cking anonying bro..i try to end this nonsense and u keep going and going...FACE IT, THOSE RHYMES SUCK MAN


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

then we shall have a vote
the best rapper shall have it in a quote
but untill the community has their chance to decide
both sided with resign from speaking another line.


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

Wow! Whats up with this war? This sh*t is funny though, But cant everyone just get a bong?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I love this rap war.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ite ill make the post


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

First off, I think EMJAY got some mad flow. Who says all rap gotta rhyme?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

As long as both EMJAY and Heartless are just messign with each other in good fun, its all good.....

Heartless, messing with someones picture is just plain wrong.... take it from me :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Emjay, what kind of retaliation are you going to take on the heartless dealer for turning your pic into a clown?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Don't hate, congratulate.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think you guys should make two rhymes and post them and have the members vote....winner gets a custom title....any maybe a side bet would be in order...


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

rap's gay
go eat some hay
down by the bay
what do you say
we just may
I think that my freestyle kicks both yall.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

ite the poll is up...judge from what u see in this post


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

retailiation? i already used his diss as a diss to himself:

your a joke im the clown together we set fury in the internets only piranha's community town/
so you wanna test my writing limits? i'll never submit/ i always find lyrics to dig up and juggle with/ i'll ride my unicycle backwards, and still spit/ and still hit, see with me im not going to brag about being to fit


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Heartless...I got a question...is there such a thing as christian rap? Since there is christian rock...just wondering.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

vanz said:


> Hey Heartless...I got a question...is there such a thing as christian rap? Since there is christian rock...just wondering.


 haha lol i dno my friend...im a christian tho, as u can see wit my old avatar and wit past posts


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

if your christian why havent you heard of honor your enemies and neighbors


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

didnt it say. Honor thy mother and father?


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I think he's going on context. Lol.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

hehe, i'll write a rap for you

you both are pussies
sucking on your dog's dussies
you think i'm playin?
listen to what i'm sayin


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

here is one in your language

Mothafuckin' man, you got trapped in mah way
Now comes mah Glok, my Smith and Westin gone' stay
Mothah Bitch comes rollin, fools done trip out
Got a key of stump gonna roll out

Foos gone play out cuz trades gone werd
Trip dat bitch to a final fizz, money's all spent
Flip out strip to da light gone switch foo' drip
Playaz gone ill when da thrill shots blanks

(chorus)

He's tip o da lip, flying like Niro
He ain't got trousers, stuck in place like Hiro
It's dawg eat dawg and yo salad's been tossed
Cop done fall like Who's Da Boss

thx to lowtax


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang.. you guys out did yourselves with this thread. 3 pages already!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

change it up a little bit
it's just the same ol sh*t
add a lil flavor 
get some nice behavior 
stop rappin about the guns
because your runnin out of funds
for these weak ass trips
you pop out of your head
so instead write some rhymes 
about some good times

booyah
>NARFIGNEWTON


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yo yo yo rap is so lame specially when its typed online know what im sayin nikka yea fo shizzle my nizzle these rap threads are pointless ya feel me dawg cuz i can spend an hour typin up a rap and post it and it wont show no type of skills ya feel me blood so if yall wanna battle bout some sh*t do it on the mic ya dig?? aight fo sho my nizzles stay up blooood


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

alright brotha post a sound clip
and give us a lil trip 
whats in that noodle of yours


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> Face it emjay, The war is done
> *i fucked u up and u u lost son!*
> ....
> what a slip up that just was
> *i forgot that im the best, dont u agree cuz?*


 First hes your son, then your cuz...







Sounds like something from down south...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I knew Karen would say something like that lol


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

Sure why not. I've been reading all 3 pages of this lame as post. Lets have a strict 2 min audio clip of each on a new poll and let us vote!

Otherwise this is all just a bunch of shitty poetry... and least when its rapped we dont really have to hear whats being said


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

wvarda said:


> Sure why not. I've been reading all 3 pages of this lame as post. Lets have a strict 2 min audio clip of each on a new poll and let us vote!
> 
> Otherwise this is all just a bunch of shitty poetry... and least when its rapped we dont really have to hear whats being said


 id be up for that, put your money where your mouth is, you think your good, lets hear the auido.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Now leave it to them to say they have no mic, or no sound card to make the audio...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You e-thugs can be as cool as ice, the board rules also apply to you guys, so tone it down a little, ok? Thanks!

A good rapper doesn't need to hide his message behind a wall of foul language...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wvarda said:


> Lets have a strict 2 min audio clip of each on a new poll and let us vote!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Being involved in Bboying and the Hip Hop scene for a long time now I have seen a lot of rap battles and some pretty freakin sick battle rappers. As for content Emjay is deaper and I think he understands what hip hop is about (it's an art of uniqueness and street poetry, nobody likes a biter!). However, I voted for Heartless as the winner in that poll because he has flow and more battle tactics. You can tell by how he throws out the lyrics (more easily said and not so complicated) that he could be using those in a battle. As for language Jonas, that's what battles entail sometimes. Squash the beef ya'll.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> As for language Jonas, that's what battles entail sometimes.


That may be so, and maybe it's part of rap culture, but to me, eloquence has nothing to do with spewing out as much obscenity as possible, and as creative as possible.
I mean, it's no problem to verbally own someone/take someone apart with words without using a single curse word... To me, that's truely mastering of your language, not being able to use the F-word in 25 different variaties (no matter how hilarious...







)

Anyways, all I wanted to say is that a rap battle is no excuse to litter this board with foul language - we have rules for a reason, and they apply to everyone.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Anyways, all I wanted to say is that a rap battle is no excuse to litter this board with foul language - we have rules for a reason, and they apply to everyone.


 Preach on brotha!


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm pure adrenaline, uncut, straight to the gut, medicine
Raw cure for pain I coat your brain like polyurethane
Simple and plain, I'll explain it in layman terms
If you came to learn how to make fire, I'ma make it burn!
Higher and hotter than lava this scholar advisor is smart as MacGyver
To put honor inside the heart of a liar
involved in a life of crime f*ck it I like the shine
Up in the white and lime Comes with the pipe design
Plushed out! Both pockets about to bust out
If you not in it for the spinach, GET THE f*ck OUT!
Take a hike, we can even battle to make it right
Go 'head lace the mic, you finished? Say good night
Head to head in the street, I'll leave you dead in your feet
Settlin beef, I'll even let you rhyme to the Benjamin beat
But it won't matter, you dreams still gon' shatter
It's a long ladder to climb, and mine is known to stagger
So get outta town, 'fore I hit you with the loudest sound
you ever heard; desert bird player you outta bounds


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

u guys are all horrible, lol. im not even gonna try cuz i cant rap worth sh*t.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cant believe this thread is still goin on
and what happened to the avatar heartless


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

dammit my rap was awesome, it's actually a song with a chorus baby


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2003)

hey Emjay and you Heartless! what's goin on? betting for the best?
oh f*ck you both!!








this is bullshit!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> cant believe this thread is still goin on
> and what happened to the avatar heartless


 the avatar...well i took it down out of respect for a worthy contender...also as a request from xenon


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

snowcon4u said:


> hey Emjay and you Heartless! what's goin on? betting for the best?
> oh f*ck you both!!
> 
> 
> ...


 snow we just havin a little fun..no disrespect is meant


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i'm brown but at the end i'll be wearin the crown, so if ya think ya got skills write em down send em to klown and i'll knock ya down! hands down kidding aside my rhymes'll rip you apart worse than cyanide! yo lyrics are superficial yo rhymes are not *fo'shizzle* listen to me while yo penis shrivel im the self proclaimed king ,lyrics leave a taste hotter than the Triple Crunch *Zing*
y'all cant put up so shut up, leave the game to the real lyricists and the c*ck to you pussies! heartless and EMJAY aint got no style so y'all better download mah new mp3 file!
-Kev

:laugh: this is my worst rap ever.....not to meant to offend anybody this was just for fun cause i was mad bored








l


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

now thats what I am talkin about a few of you change it up. ON some of emjays stuff its hard to find his beat cuz we can't actually hear it


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> snowcon4u said:
> 
> 
> > hey Emjay and you Heartless! what's goin on? betting for the best?
> ...










all right







rock on


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> now thats what I am talkin about a few of you change it up. ON some of emjays stuff its hard to find his beat cuz we can't actually hear it


my rap?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> hands down i gotta give it to ya ya proved me right y'all are pretty f*cking white!


 Not just to you, but everyone participating in this thread, needs to stick to the forum rules. I understand its all fun and games, but people who are new...and even ones whove been here from the beginning may take offense to what you say.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

This whole thing seems 2 me like 8-mile with 2 eminems spitting out lyrics...i went with heartless cuz he seemed like he can speak it as well as type it but i still think this is a joke no disrespect ment


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sorry it was just a joke.......no harm meant by that but fine if you wante me to take it out i will

there all better now


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> sorry it was just a joke.......no harm meant by that but fine if you wante me to take it out i will
> 
> there all better now :laugh:


 I still got you quoted









All Im saying is take it easy on the colorful words you choose to use.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

well unquote me and the ugliness shall be washed away from this page!









eh i like the new lines better anyway


----------

